# Quick slate question?



## ZakD786 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey guys.Just wanted to find out can i use any types of slate in my tank?And do u get diferent types of slate .*** heard that its not good to use rocks or slate that shine?Is that true..Tnx any help wil be apreciated


----------



## AnThRaXx (Apr 21, 2008)

yeah i have read from numerous sources that slate is not good in cichlid tanks as it tends to flake apart after prolonged exposure to the aquarium. now certain types of sandstone are readily available at your local landscape / garden place. there is an article on here i believe about how to construct the sandstone into a permanent structure. i have done it myself and it looks great and was much cheaper then buying decorations. just make sure u soak w/e rock u wanna use for at least a week or two to see if it flakes apart ( clean throughly and soak in treated water )


----------



## misplacedsooner (Apr 13, 2007)

i use a ton of slate in all my tanks. never noticed it breaking down at all. i build caves out of it sometimes using smaller peices siliconed togather at the base in 3-4 corners and a larger peice siliconed to the top of them. if you do this make sure the slate is cleaned well as the silicone will not be as adhesive if not. metal flakes in rock is what you want to avoid, i dont know od any slate that has this. note....something that does look similar to slate is shale and it may contain an oil substance....i stay away from shale and also it does chip away easily. i have red and grey slate that i use. if you dont have fish that redecorate your tank alot then you can build slate caves by just laying a bigger peice on top of smaller rocks or clay pots or driftwood...or leaning it to make little nooks. your imagination is your friend
mike


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I think it's shale that crumbs apart ... not slate.

It depends on the shine. Quartz crystal will make rock shine or sparkle, but it's safe. But metallics are a bad idea, so if you see sparkles of what look like gold or silver I'd skip it.


----------



## ZakD786 (Apr 24, 2008)

Tnx guys as usual the advice and help ul give is excelent.Im a newbi and just wana get tings rite.Tnx again.


----------



## AnThRaXx (Apr 21, 2008)

yeah silver can also show up in a blue / teal color in some kinds of sandstone / slate. Silver WILL kill your fish, its one of those metals they cant tolerate for some reason. anyhoo just make sure ur stuff dont sparkle or flake apart in water after like a week.


----------

